# Amplificador logaritmico



## Dero (Dic 20, 2007)

Hola a tod@s,

He conseguido montar un sonometro que consigue medirme el nivel de ruido ambiental. Este ruido lo obtengo en la salida de todo el circuito con un valor en continua de voltios. Me gustaria saber alguna manera de pasar este valor lineal a uno de logaritmico, para expresar el valor en decibelios (como lo hacen los sonometros).

Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2007)

Si lo que quieres es una representacion logaritmica de tu medicion, este esquema creo te puede servir

http://www.profesormolina.com.ar/circuitos/circuitos.php?codigo=245

La parte de los integrados LM3915 te convierte una tension de CC en una presentacion logaritmica o lineal, depende de que integrado uses.

http://www.national.com/mpf/LM/LM3916.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2007)

Ahora que si lo que quieres es convertir tu señal de CC a una forma logaritmica

http://grupos.unican.es/dyvci/ruizrg/postscript/LibroEcaBasica/Tema8.pdf


----------



## Dero (Dic 20, 2007)

Muchas gracias! Le hechare un vistazo!


Saludos


----------



## helio9000 (May 24, 2012)

yo tambien estoy haciendo un sonometro pero el amplificador que estoy montando es un analogico con un opam una resistencia y transistor el cual no entiendo muy bien pues en la simulacion no cumple con la formula que dan los libros. les agradeceria si alguien tuviera informacion sobre el funcionamiento de este amplificador logaritmico.


----------



## kuropatula (May 24, 2012)

Sobre "este amplificador"? El de la resistencia y el transistor?


----------

